# Zoomies are fun until...



## Duffy (Apr 16, 2013)

..until my Rocket hit me at his usual 100mph and I went flying-several broken ribs later we are back having fun together!
He fits his name perfectly.

As an aside-I haven't been able to figure out how to post his pics-any help out there?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Ouch. 

On pictures go to the + sign Attachements and other options. 

Under Attach: click on choose file.

Hope you mend quickly. 

RBD


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Seriously? Ouch. Broken ribs are a serious thing to get over (as I am sure you now know)! I had 4 ribs removed (they grow back) when I had my spine fused for scoliosis surgery. During recovery my back didn't hurt me at all --- it was my ribs that caused the most pain. Everyone was warned to not make me laugh!

Hope you heal quickly.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Ouch! mine likes to run full throttle and nail me in the knee or lower leg causing me to buckle. ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

That's a hard hit. We've had black eyes, busted lips, and my husband has a tooth chipped while playing with them. I would have to say broken ribs takes it to a new level. Did you land on something?


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Is it just my vizsla or are they all a bit rambunctious and clutzy?
my husband has been squared I don't know how many times, I don't need my girls that badly do I? My stomach has been stepped on, she walks on my head when I am sleeping. The list goes on and on I am sure.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh no, that's awful, I hope you have a speedy recovery!

Our female V runs full speed at our male when she wants to play (she is our instigator). Usually he sees her coming and braces himself or takes off running. 

When he doesn't see her, you can hear the impact. They hit heads the other day, I can't believe it didn't knock them both out. 

I'm starting to think maybe I need to warn him somehow. 

P.S. Don't feel too sorry for him, when they play he is much more dominant, typically pinning her while chewing on her. He also steals her toys (and she lets him!)


----------



## Joe c. (Jun 30, 2013)

Im worried our boy's gonna knock himself out,he chases the shadows from birds all around at full throttle weaving around trees.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Wow - that is taking it up a notch. I hope you are feeling better soon! Cash and I went head to head once and that gave me a nice headache for awhile, but nothing broken.


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

lilyloo said:


> I had 4 ribs removed (they grow back) when I had my spine fused for scoliosis surgery.


Say what? Really? Or do you mean the pieces that were separated grew back to each other?


----------



## Tetley (Apr 15, 2014)

;D


----------



## Tetley (Apr 15, 2014)

Oh my gosh! I thought I was only one to be injured by my V! 

Major and I were playing one day and he jumped up, hit me in the perfect spot
to knock me out cold. I came to on the couch and had no idea how I got there! 

I hope your ribs recover quickly Duffy. Ouch!


----------



## Beachrat (Dec 1, 2010)

Torn MCL two years ago, a neighbor heard my knee go POP from 50 feet away.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Holy cow!! That's an intense game of zoomies but you have a pretty crazy story to tell about your V now! Consider it bonding?

I currently have a mild black eye from my boy going to jump on the bed when I was trying to life our foster GSP onto the bed. Instead of landing on the bed, I got a "knowledge bump" to the eye. Going to work with a mild black eye 3 weeks after getting married really gets the office buzzing. Thank goodness my coworkers are aware of how insane Haeden is so I think we avoided any stories floating around. Oy.


----------



## Duffy (Apr 16, 2013)

Owning this dog is dangerous. Yesterday on our walk we were on a narrow path-somehow I went 8 ft down the embankment almost to the creek. Lost my glasses, tore up my arm. At least I didn't do any more to my ribs!

My family isn't going to let me out of the house anymore!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Duffy,
you are funny and a perfect fit for a Hungarian Pointer. Try to keep the hospital bills lower than the vet bills. Insurance coverage for your dog and you may be in order.

Happy trails,
RBD


----------



## MrBrent (Jan 9, 2014)

My Lab and 6 month old V start wrestling and I get away from the action. 
I stand next to a tree or wall to try to protect myself. They play rough and I stay out of the way. 
Hope you feel better.


----------

